# Rent a Room Scheme and Home Insurance



## Ciaran (2 Aug 2006)

Hi, was getting quotes for home insurance recently and I mentioned that I operate the 'rent-a-room' scheme. The broker told me that this changes the matter entirely and that I must apply for specific (more expensive) policies. I hadn't heard of this before - is it true? Do you have to declare that you rent a room when applying for home insurance? Thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Aug 2006)

I'm doing the same - but started my home insurance well in advance of it.  However, I was concious of the fact that I might be renting before year was out. I'm sure I mentioned it to the insurance company before getting a price. I'd imagine they take it into consideration but I doubt very much _"_that this changes the matter entirely"_.
_


----------



## liteweight (3 Aug 2006)

It might change matters entirely. If a stranger is renting a room in your house, then surely you have to have public liability insurance???


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Aug 2006)

Did you get a definitive answer on this Ciaran?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2006)

Ciaran said:


> Hi, was getting quotes for home insurance recently and I mentioned that I operate the 'rent-a-room' scheme. The broker told me that this changes the matter entirely and that I must apply for specific (more expensive) policies. I hadn't heard of this before - is it true? Do you have to declare that you rent a room when applying for home insurance? Thanks.


I would expect that it would make a difference. The risk is presumably higher and, as mentioned above, you may need (additional) public liability insurance.


----------



## landlords (9 Jul 2010)

This is 100% an issue for most insurance companies as it represents a material fact. When you took out the policy you probably stated that the property was occupied solely by you and your family. Now you essentially have a lodger so will need to declare this to your insurance company.


----------



## aristotle (9 Jul 2010)

Made no difference in my case (I am with Quinn insurance). They said I can have up to two people renting without it making a difference to my premium.


EDIT: Just realised that this thread is 4 years old!


----------

